

The Stuxnet Dossier (2010) [pdf] - valevk
http://www.symantec.com/content/en/us/enterprise/media/security_response/whitepapers/w32_stuxnet_dossier.pdf

======
valevk
This is really an amazing read. I can't wrap my head aroung all the effort
that went into creating Stuxnet. Also, in the dossier it's mentioned several
times that the attackers compromised two digital certificates. After Snowden,
I don't think those were compromised, but more likely "just given" to the
attackers.

